# A Reversal of logic in flipping the stem



## Nosaj (21 May 2012)

I have always thought that reversing the stem (i.e. flipping it so it has a slightly upward angle) would provide me with a more comfortable ride.

I have now actually found that the opposite applies.

I have a Cannondale Caad 8 and it always felt a bit of a stretch to the bars. My logical side said flip the stem which I did. I carried on like this for quite a while, however trying to get in a more Aero position (over the space of a few weeks) I have - flipped the stem back to its original position. Tweaked the seat forward and up a bit (as I added aero bars). I also now have two spacers above the stem (previously they were below). The handlebars are much lower now in relation to seat height than they were previously and by my logic I thought that this would lead to a far more aggresive (therefore more uncomfortable) riding position.

In fact it feels the opposite and has changed my bike from a "well it fits OK" to now it feels a bit more like a bike thats made for me"

I have a prolapsed disc and have sufferred with sciatica in the past therefore my back is not the most flexible of all.

Just thought I'd relate this tale for those that have bought new bikes where the frame is the right size and they are going through the tedium of tweaking bits and bobs to achieve their ideal set up. Being upright does not necessarily mean a more comfortable ride.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 May 2012)

It certainly shows the benifit of experimentation ... I find a lower bar position preferrable too, but my Aerobelly interferes ....


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> It certainly shows the benifit of experimentation ... I find a lower bar position preferrable too, but my Aerobelly interferes ....


It's true! I used the drops a lot more when I was slim but these days it is mainly when descending and not pedalling. If I pedal on the drops now, I knee myself in the belly ...


----------



## Hont (21 May 2012)

Just wondering if using the aero bars is a contributing factor here? Are you riding on them a lot?


----------



## Nosaj (21 May 2012)

Hont said:


> Just wondering if using the aero bars is a contributing factor here? Are you riding on them a lot?


 
Probably about 10 miles every Wednesday.

Joking aside, the revision of my set up was to accommodate the addition of the aerobars and get me in a comfy aero (ish) position for the TT's. On a club run I do not use them at all and general riding on my own I tend not to use them much although they are handy into a head wind and provide another riding position.

The bike just feels comfier (not using the aero bars) and that comes following my club run on Sunday. My logic would have said the opposite should be true.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2012)

it always pays to play with what you have before buying more stuff , and well done


----------



## Ethan (24 May 2012)

I've been wanting to flip mine for a while, definitely giving it a go when I get home - never know what will be might be more comfy!


----------

